# breeding geckos which ones to buy



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

just bought 2 leopard geckos there wicked 12 weeks old one female hypo and a male super hypo im getting 2 more females on the weekend cant wait il upload pics 2mora i dont wanna stress em out 2nite, im buying 2 more females any ideas of what morphs i should get like i said my males a super hypo any suggestions on what would be nice morphs to breed with him 2 make nice babies and what they would be ive started ready up on em theres so much to take in luckily ive got loads of time till there ready for breeding but just wanna no as it will influience which ones i buy on saturday thanks alot from jay
also what babies would a super hypo and a hypo produce? atarted readng these threads and genetics pages and everything i thought i new seemed to be wrong im backto noing nothing plez help


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Best to breed with a hypo/super hypo are albinos I guess. This will give ou hypo het albino babies and if you cross these you' ll get hybinos.
Other then that, just get what morphs you think are pretty


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

*gecko*

cheers i think il get an albino any other ideas what if i buy a certain colour which is het for albino or something im not to clued up will this make a diffrence


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

In terms of what to breeder, get something you like and think is interesting. I quite like mack snows personally.

Just checking are they all housed together or separately? Also when do you plan to breed them? Are you aware a leo needs to ideally be 18+ months and 55+ grams to mate.

Sure you know this but just checking.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

This wont make a difference of none of your own animals is het for albino.
You' ll need to het for albino animals to get albino offspring.
If you have one het albino parent 50% of offspring will also be het for albino.

oh yeah, other fun thing to cross with hpo/super hypo are Mack (Super) Snows  if youre ino the mack trait this is really nice


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

ye mack super snows are very nice to breed with hypo/super hypo because mack snow(and super snow) are co-dominent(albino is resesive) so its colours will show up in the first lot of offspring.you will gets mack ghosts(mack snow hypos)  and what ever you like anything you think is pretty theres a lots of morphs out there, some are pricy thow


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

it all depends on how much money you are willing to spend, last night i bought a female tremper albino giant for £100, if i were you i would buy an albino, mack snow, giant or even a super giant...: victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

*leos*

thanks everyone trying to take it all in theres loads of info to remeber im gonna buy a mack snow and still considering the other thanks


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

*leos*

does anyone now good places to buy nice leopard gecko morph dont see that many in shops thanks


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

pick me pick me! no lol I live in the Netherlands but will breed :
mack snows 
super snow
mack hpos
mack blizzards
mack blizz het albino 
Super hypo tangerine carrottail baldys
tremper albinos
(poss. giant) jungle tangerine tremper albinos
blizzards het albino
blazing blizzards
normals of course with various hets
thats about it I guess for now, going to buy some new morphs soon so hopefully Ill find some ready to breed pairs for this season 
i can take them to the hamm shows though but dont have any babies yet so that would be september hamm show


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

*gekos*

id love to buy some of ya but im not to sure il be going all the way to germany as im already going thailand in october and away this summer and im buying a flat in december so a realy busy and expensive year is it expensive to go there any one no?


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

I know the arrange a coach to the Hamm shows coachtotheshow.com i think.
And also heard there are people taking reserved animals wth them for other people who cant go


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm in the uk and i have a few nice mack snow females near to breeding weight, i can courier also via tnt nationwide for £25 per box not per gecko: victory:


----------

